#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya - 10th Ladyboy Contest held at Tiffany

## dirtydog

*Tenth Miss Tiffany Universe Held in Pattaya
*
A Press conference was made at the Reflection Plaza Athenee, Bangkok on 25th April in the afternoon announcing the date and time of the upcoming Miss Tiffany Universe 2007 Contest to be held in Pattaya.


The enormously successful Tiffany's Show Pattaya on Second Road has presented the popular transvestite beauty pageant since 1998. 
The popularity of the Contest has become well recognized among Thais and international circles and draws tourists from all over the world to view the talents of these beautiful women. This major Pattaya event helps Thailand's Tourism and promotes a positive transvestite image internationally. 
The success of the Contest has been broadcast twice by the US CNN Channel when the Miss Tiffany Universe winners in 1999 and 2000 respectively were sent to participate in the "Miss Queen of the Universe Contest held in Los Angeles, U.S.A. Each year these contestants won first prize and returned with the crowns and prizes for the Best National Costume and the Best Evening Gown as well. 
This year the event will be held on 11th May starting at 8.00 pm. To celebrate the 10th year of this successful event, the show will be a real extravaganza and the prize for the winner will be the biggest ever given for this contest plus receiving a brand new Mercedes Benz A-Class Series car. 

Pattaya People

----------


## The_Dude

Is that a Farang Katoey on the end? If so they should bump that one off!

----------


## dirtydog

*First Auditions for Miss Tiffanys Universe 2007

*The first auditions for the Miss Tiffanys Universe 2007 contest was made at Tiffany Theatre on 7th May where 53 transvestite contestants participated.


The judges; Dr. Sayree Wongmontha, Miss Alisa Phanthusak, Khun Suphab Saengkhamchoo, Khun Rungratree Thongsai, and Dr. Chusana Tedkhana had a very difficult time picking 30 contestants out of the 53 to be a part of the contest.
The chosen contestants will have the opportunity to promote Pattaya tourist attractions, and one of them will receive the Miss Ripleys 2007 award as well. 
The final contest will be held at Tiffany Theatre on 11th June starting from 8.30 pm.
We will keep you updated on who won Miss Tiffanys Universe 2007.

Pattaya People

----------


## Gerbil

... and the runners up, will receive "Get out of Jail Free" cards for the next time they're picked up on Beach Road.  :bunny3:

----------


## dirtydog

*10TH ANNIVERSARY OF MISS TIFFANYS UNIVERSE 2007* 
*
*Tiffanys Show Pattaya, the largest trans-sexual cabaret show in the world, is to stage its latest extravaganza on 11th May, 2007, when it hosts the competition to find the most glamorous woman of "the second category". Tiffanys holds two annual contest, one for local talent, Miss Tiffanys Universe, and the other, Miss International Queen, open to international contestants, though not always run in Thailand. The winners of the local competition have the opportunity to compete for the international contest. One of the pageants main missions is to promote awareness and education about AIDS and HIV. 

Thailand reputedly has the most beautiful transvestites and transsexuals in the world, some of whom are so stunning you would be hard pressed to realise that they are, in fact, male. Miss Tiffanys Universe contest provides variety and spectacle in an otherwise relatively dull period between tourist seasons. 

Tiffanys Show Pattaya started organizing their popular beauty pageant for the women of "the second category" " in 1998 in a gaudy Roman-pillared white building in Pattaya. The popularity of the contest has become well known among Thais and the international public & media and regularly draws worldwide tourists to see and allow these beautiful women of the second category to demonstrate their beauty and talents. 
The preliminary bout to find 30 eligible contestants was held at 3.30 pm on 7th May 2007, at Tiffanys theatre, where more than 60 girls from all around Thailand were looking for the opportunity to be Miss Tiffanys Universe 2007. The preliminary round requires the girls to parade before a consortium made up of the President of the contest, Dr. Seri Wongmontha, and committee members. 

The contestants had to show their best talents by suitably answering questions and dressing in mini skirts. This year,  the talent was extremely beautiful and looked more feminine than ever, the committee reported, a statement supported by the eyewitness of the reporters, all of which will make the task of judging extremely difficult for the judges. 

Miss Tiffanys Universe 2007 will receive 100,000 Baht cash, a Mercedes Benz A-Class, the siege, trophy and more prizes from sponsors. The final round is on 11th May, 2007 live on Channel 7 TV from 11:30 pm  01.00 am. 

Tickets are available from Tiffanys Theatre. 
Contact number: 038-421-700-5 

Pattaya Daily News

----------


## dirtydog

_Our News is Always New_
*LATEST NEWS*

*Thursday 10th May 2007**Ripley's host Transsexual Beauty Contest.*
Ripleys: Believe it or not, is located at the Royal Garden Plaza in South Pattaya and as part of the pre-event promotional tour for the Miss Tiffany Universe 2007 competition which takes place over the weekend, they held a competition called Ripleys Most Beautiful Wo-man 2007 which gave an opportunity for the finalists of the Miss Tiffany Universe Competition, who are all transsexuals, to compete in this fun version of the Miss Tiffany Contest. Each contestant showed off their undeniable beauty and after some deliberation from the judges, the winner was named as Khun Nisarat, contestant number 19 who went away with 10,000 Baht and a winners sash. A reminder to you that the Miss Tiffany Universe Competition can be seen live on Thai Channel 7 on Friday Night from 10pm.


44
44
 4

----------


## dirtydog

*NONG NAM WINS RIPLEYS MOST BEAUTIFUL WO-MAN 2007 CONTEST IN PATTAYA*
*
*Nong Nam aka Nisarat Kidhathong, a woman of the second kind, won Ripleys Most Beautiful Wo-Man Contest 2007 at Royal Garden Plaza on 9th May 2007. Her hot dancing really wowed the judges. 
At 10.30 am, all the beautiful Wo-Men of Miss Tiffanys Universe 2007, attended the Royal Garden Plaza to lunch at Food Wave, on the 4th Floor of Royal Garden Plaza, prior to participating in Ripleys Most Beautiful Wo-Man 2007 Contest, due to start at 3.30 pm. 

Prior to the contest, the chairman of the contest, organized by Ripleys World of Entertainment, Pattaya, declared that the objective of the contest is to promote the image of tourism and to create new activities for Ripleys Believe It or Not exhibition. 

All contestants were on parade to display their beauty and choicest talents, in front of an avid crowd of spectators keen to witness the beauty of the transvestite lady contestants and stretch their credulity in the true spirit of Ripleys Believe or Not slogan. 

After the difficult task of deciding who was the most beautiful, the judges finally came up with the winners: 

Pattaya Daily News

----------


## dirtydog

_Our News is Always New_ *LATEST NEWS*

*Friday 11th May 2007**Miss Popular Vote contest for Miss Tiffany Finalists.*
One of the last pre-final events relating to the 2007 Miss Tiffany Universe Competition was held at the Garden Cliff Resort and Spa in South Pattaya on Thursday Night. The “Miss Popular Vote” contest took place at the Resort where the finalists chose their favorite fellow finalist of this year’s competition. After a hard fought contest the winner was announced as contestant number 2, Khun Tanyarat aged 21, who along with the other contestants were born as men. All eyes will be on the Tiffany Theater in North Pattaya on Friday Night as the finals of this year’s event take place. The event can be seen live on Thai Channel 7 from 10pm.

 
44
44
 4

----------


## dirtydog

*Why not a transsexual for premier?
*
Pattaya (dpa) - Thanyaras Jiraphatphakorn, after predicting that Thailand may one day have a "lady boy" for prime minister, was crowned the new Miss Tiffany Universe early Saturday morning at the country's oldest transvestite beauty pageant. 

Judges awarded the 20-year-old Thanyaras - a Kasetsart University student whose real name is Disanee Jitrapajin - the Miss Tiffany Universe crown based on his "charming lady-like appearance" and "brilliant" answers to their probing questions. 

In the intelligence contest, when asked whether its was possible for a "katoey" or "lady boy" to become a politician, Thanyaras answered, "Sure, it is. In the future, there might be prime minister who is a lady boy." 

However, he added that much depends on whether Thai society can change their negative views of katoeys. 

"Society should judge people by what they do rather than considering what sex they are," opined Thanyaras. 

"Today, society sees ladyboys as sinful people. What do think about that?" she asked the audience, which was packed with local and foreign men. 

Thanyaras was crowned Miss Tiffany Universe 2007 at 12:30 am Saturday with runners up Pharavee "Bell" Chatpakorn, 18, and Pimchanok Hongsopa, 21, both of them college students. 

"The contest this year was most difficult to judge," said Alisa Phanthusak, assistant managing director of Tiffany's Show Pattaya Company, the organiser of the event. "I think she (Thanyaras) won because she answered questions very well and most people thought she was the cutest girl and her eyes look like those of real woman." 

The pageant was an outgrowth from the nightly Tiffany Show in Pattaya, a Thai beach resort situated 90 kilometres east of Bangkok that is best known for its swinging night life. 

The Miss Tiffany Universe contest was launched in 1998 in tandem with the government's "Amazing Thailand Year," a publicity campaign that emphasised the country's unique tourist attractions.

----------


## dirtydog

*In burst of glitter, Thailand names most beautiful transsexual**


*PATTAYA - A 21-year-old student and aspiring social worker was named Thailand's most beautiful transsexual late Friday, in a pageant bursting with glitter and sequins that has become a national spectacle.

In a nation obsessed with beauty pageants and renowned for its sexual tolerance, the Miss Tiffany Universe competition is taken every bit as seriously as more traditional pageants here.

Wearing a white beaded evening gown, Thanyarasmi Siraphatphakorn won the crown in the early hours of Saturday after a glittering competition that was broadcast on national television.

Known locally as "kathoey," or the third gender, Thai transsexuals have slowly been leaving cabarets for mainstream success in music or other pursuits, helped in part by the popularity of the Miss Tiffany contest.

"I am so happy to win the title. This is the biggest dream of every kathoey," Thanyarasmi told reporters after winning the tiara, a 100,000 baht (2,900 dollar) cash prize, and a new Mercedes Benz.

The winners of the Miss Tiffany pageant, now in its 10th year, are often showered with entertainment deals, but Thanyarasmi said she wanted to return to the impoverished Issan region where she grew up to become a social worker.

"I want to become a social worker. Many people, particularly in Issan, do not have many opportunities, so they need help from teachers and social workers to improve their lives," she said.

The contestants compete in evening gowns and cocktail dresses, while other kathoey performers danced in garters, fishnets and feathered head-dresses.

Judges also made a nod to Thailand's political turmoil, using the question and answer segment to quiz the contestants about their hopes for the constitution currently being drafted by a military-appointed panel.

Many contestants said they hoped the new charter would for the first time guarantee legal protections for gays, or that a kathoey politician would emerge to join in the process.

Seri Wongmonta, a prominent academic and an organiser of the event, said the judges asked political questions to show that the contestants are more than just pretty faces.

"Over the next five or 10 years, Thai kathoeys will become more and more famous for their beauty and their brains," he said.

Agence France-Presse

----------


## dirtydog

_Our News is Always New_ *LATEST NEWS*

*Saturday 12th May 2007**Miss Tiffany Universe Finals Night.*
The much anticipated Grand Final of the 2007 Miss Tiffany Universe took place at the Tiffany Show Theater on Friday Night, an event which was shown live on Thai Channel 7. The event which featured some of the most stunning transsexuals from Thailand saw them show off their talents and their good looks. After more than 2 hours of competition the celebrity judges finally chose this year’s winner. Contestant Number 2, Khun Tanyarat aged 21, also known as Nong Nam, who won the Miss Popular Vote Contest on Thursday was crowned Miss Tiffany Universe 2007 and received here A Class Mercedes Car and 100,000 Baht. He will now represent the Tiffany Show for the next year and will enter the Miss International Queen Contest to be held later this year.

44
44
 4

----------


## NickA

You seem to be well into this DD, is there something you're not teliing us?

Although I gotta say, a few of these would fool the best of us...well they would if they weren't about a foot too tall.

----------


## dirtydog

Just trying to attract the sexual deviants to the forum nick, thats all  :Smile:

----------

